# Demonstrating a product



## Chazz

Hi again  


How would you translate "demonstration" as in:


"They are doing in store demonstrations of Sodastream (just an example) athere"



 Thanks


----------



## ystab

In this context הדגמה.


----------



## arielipi

I think in any context demonstration is of the root ד-ג-מ


----------



## ystab

arielipi said:


> I think in any context demonstration is of the root ד-ג-מ



In other contexts demonstration can mean הפגנה, for instance.


----------



## arielipi

You are right, but *this* הפגנה is of מפגן (show) and not of להפגין (protest)
which is related to הדגמה still.

EDIT: it can also be י-צ-ג
in general i think demonstration can always be ד-ג-מ, it doesnt mean it cant be other things as well.


----------



## ystab

arielipi said:


> You are right, but *this* הפגנה is of מפגן (show) and not of להפגין (protest)



Demonstration=protest, again in other contexts.


----------



## arielipi

I strongly disagree, a demonstration is a display,show but not by term an objection to something, while a protest is a display of objection.


----------



## ystab

http://www.jpost.com/Middle-East/Second-Turkish-protester-killed-in-anti-govt-demonstration-315366
http://edition.cnn.com/2014/02/03/world/asia/thailand-election/index.html?iref=allsearch

More examples upon searching "demonstration" in Google News.
Protest = מחאה
Demonstration = הפגנה


----------



## arielipi

נכון, אני מסכים איתך
אבל ברוב המקרים הכוונה פה היא על
מפגן
ולא על
מחאה
ויש הבדל מהותי בין השניים.
(אני מדבר על התרגום שהוא עובר לעברית ולא על השימוש המקורי)


----------

